# New and Approved definition for Unconventional Warfare (UW)



## JJOIFVET (Apr 8, 2010)

OK here is the new and approved definition for UW that I just read in Special Warfare. 

Unconventional Warfare: Activities conducted to enable a resistance movement or insurgency to coerce, disrupt or overthrow a government or occupying power by operating through or with an underground, auxiliary and guerrilla force in a denied area.

That being said, what we are conducting in Iraq as SF is Counter Terrorism using FID, DA, SR and so on according to this article. This is a pretty interesting and informative read for anyone in the SF community and out of the community.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Apr 8, 2010)

OK, it looks like I was too late, I apologize. you can delete this.


----------

